# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Con S/. 29 millones ejecutarán proyecto de reforestación del valle del Mantaro

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Huancayo, oct. 26 (ANDINA).-* El proyecto "Reforestación de la margen derecha del río Mantaro", que tiene como meta instalar 11 millones de plantones en cuatro años y demandará 29 millones de nuevos soles, se pondrá en marcha en noviembre, informó el director regional de Agricultura de Junín, Oscar Calixto Gavino.    
Para ello coordinamos con varias comunidades que puedan intervenir decididamente en la plantación que se realizará en las laderas, así como en los pisos medio y alto." 
Explicó que se empleará mano de obra calificada y no calificada, sobre todo de mujeres con hijos de las comunidades beneficiadas. "Cada obrero ganará 10 nuevos soles por diez hoyos que excaven para la siembra de los plantones de pino y otras especies nativas. 
Sostuvo que existen tres viveros de alta tecnología instalados en Muqui, Huaychulo y Chongos Bajo, donde se cuenta con 90 mil plantones para poder iniciar la siembra. 
Las localidades involucradas en el proyecto son Muqui, Pacamarca, Huaripampa, Vicso, Aco, Huáchac, Vicso, Chongos Bajo, Chupaca y Ñahuimpuqio, que integran el valle del Mantaro. Cada una de ellas está cediendo 10 hectáreas de terrenos, convirtiéndose en centros piloto. 
Por otro lado, se refirió a los fertilizantes sintéticos que tienen efectos nocivos y remarcó que no son utilizados al momento de la instalación de plantones. Dijo que las plantas en crecimiento sí son atendidas mediante la nueva técnica, porque es necesaria la protección de los hongos.Temas similares: Artículo: Stonegate Agricom afirma que proyecto de fosfatos Mantaro tiene potencial de clase mundial Artículo: Comunidades de Loreto ejecutan proyecto de reforestación para captura de carbono Compro terreno en el valle del mantaro Inician reforestación de la cuenca del río Huancabamba como parte del proyecto Olmos Iniciarán proyecto de reforestación en 80 comunidades de Huancavelica

----------

